# Oral Lesion??



## mr_kevin_k (Mar 4, 2011)

Doctor gave the dx of "oral lesion" do I need more information to code correctly or is there a code for this?? I was thinking 528.00 but it does not specifically say lesion.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
You can code 528.9 for Oral Lesion.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

